# Chilblains...urgh



## loobylu (23 November 2008)

Third winter running, I've got chilblains up my legs again. I wear a combination of musto snug jods, fleece-lined full-chaps, tights etc depending on what I am doing but find anything more than the snugs too bulky/hot for schooling. I've tried a homeopathic cream and slather on plenty of moisturiser. I'm outside from 6-6 everyday and just can't seem to give my poor legs a break. Any ideas greatly appreciated as aside from being hot and itchy, they are blooming unsightly!


----------



## hollywell (23 November 2008)

hi i have the same problem every year and finally found some thing that really works its called snow fire and can be bought from chemist really give it a try


----------



## Tiarella (23 November 2008)

i have found a really good solution 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 *inserts geeky smiley here*

i have them on my feet in the winter, but now, i put plastic bags on my feet &amp; legs inside my wellies. like the tesco/sainsburys carrier bags.     it keeps my feet warm, and dont let water in aswell, theyre good insulators


----------



## Admirable (23 November 2008)

Chilblain cure,

Get a basin, go outside and fill it with snow. Take it inside and sit down for 30 mins with feet in basin covered in snow!

Sorted!

You may snigger but it works!


----------



## loobylu (23 November 2008)

Not sure that will help my thighs?!
Ah, I had a snowfire stick for my hands, wonder where that went?
Poly bags are great on feet but short of taping them into my breeches...


----------



## dopeesophee (23 November 2008)

they hurt so much dont they 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and itch 

xxx


----------



## Donkeymad (23 November 2008)

I remember you asking on HT last year Loo, sorry you have not found an answer 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Haven'tt spoken for a while, hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## Sarahgema (23 November 2008)

They are so painful ...totally sypathise. i hav them on my toes! so itchin and my toes are so swollen (not attractive for high heals) 
i am in so much pain and look i have a disorder always itching my feet! urgh!


----------



## YorksG (23 November 2008)

I get them on my hands as well as my feet, never had them on my legs thankgoodness. I have never found anything which makes much difference 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Having said that wool welly socks have worked for the feet in the past, would it be worth you investing in an expensive pair of thermal tights?


----------



## nikki_07766 (24 November 2008)

I feel your pain, this will be my third winter and so far I havent got them yet! but now the wind has set in Im just waiting for them to pop up, I to have tried lots of thing and like you find extra trousers/layer to bulky for riding/schooling etc, I normally end up having to have antibiotics as mine get infected, I have scars on my thighs now from them, theyre not nice 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Im willing to try anything to.. Im off to search for a snow fire..


----------



## catembi (24 November 2008)

For ones on feet, try taking gingko biloba?  I used to get them every year as soon as there was a frost but haven't had a single one for about 10 years.


----------



## Baileyhoss (24 November 2008)

ugggg! I get these too.  I nearly kept them at bay last year with thermals &amp; dryriders, but they crept up on me this year.

Catembi - I have just googled Gingko Biloba &amp; it sounds amazing.  Do you take it all year round or just in the winter?  how long does it take to work?


----------



## Baileyhoss (24 November 2008)

oooer - and what strength do you use, just looked and there are loads of suppliers with varying strength products.
http://www.google.co.uk/products?hl=en&a...sa=N&amp;tab=wf


----------



## loobylu (24 November 2008)

Ooh, will try the ginko, thanks. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm open to any ideas!


----------



## Solstar (24 November 2008)

there is a cream called Balmosa that you can gat from the chemist- i get them all up my thighs and they itch SO much! but this cream really does work. it gets rid of them and takes the itch away!!


----------

